# Ruger's Warranty Service



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Check out my post about the warm fuzzies Ruger gave me with their satisfactory warranty service!

http://www.predatortalk.com/blogs/ebbs/134-rugers-warranty-service.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It doesn't surprise me one bit that they gave you great service. I sent a rifle to them about two years ago and they were very easy to deal with. They also refunded my shipping costs (I didn't ask for it). Their response was "you just purchased one of our rifles and it should be perfect. For you to spend more money on top of that to get it that way would be unacceptable". That was sent to me in a letter stating what work had been done along with the check.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Speaks very highly of them IMO. Any company that manufactures something of that magnitude and expense should stand behind it. And they sure did, I saw the same attitude represented in my experience. I'm a fan for life.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one of their rifles if it fit my needs. I actually prefer their revolvers over S&W or any of the others by a long shot.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That is the way they all should do business. I have a Model 77V .22-250 I have had for over 30 years and have owned several of their single action revolvers. Never had one glitch in any of them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> That is the way they all should do business. I have a Model 77V .22-250 I have had for over 30 years and have owned several of their single action revolvers. Never had one glitch in any of them.


 Have the same one, bought in 1981, Love it, no problems.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> Have the same one, bought in 1981, Love it, no problems.


1981?!?! Whew...I got my first outfit that year. Ahh yes... here it is:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA HA Hope DAD filled out the TAG properly ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Young whippersnapper!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I shall refrain from making derogatory comments about your age, or lack thereof, at this time. I do reserve the right to harass you at a later date though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I agree I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one of their rifles if it fit my needs. I actually prefer their revolvers over S&W or any of the others by a long shot.


 Only have the one in 357, never had any problems with it, don't really know that much about other makes, owning anything like that is a real big problem up here!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are they legal to own there? Do you need a permit just to own it?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Are they legal to own there? Do you need a permit just to own it?


 Yes they are legal to own, BUT, since the gun registry came into existence in 95, there's two courses you have to take if you want to do both, POL Lic.- possession only which means all your fire arms are registered and you may buy ammunition for them, and PAL Lic.- Purchase acquisition which means you may purchase a new firearm and that will be added to your other registered firearms, to own a pistol, really is a pain because you can't take it basically anywhere, from A- to B, you have to go to the police first, get a permit and reason to why, give them times if you're taking it to another town etc., then contact the police there, etc.etc.. Even now I think if you belong to a gun club, you have to go through all the hoops every time you want to shoot at the club, but not real sure about that but will check into that one day. Even back then when I bought my 357, it was a lot more liberal, though I did go to the police with a gun club permission form, they still wouldn't let me because I wasn't an actual member, so I just took it out anyways whenever I wanted to shoot, so what there doing is making you a criminal if you don't follow their rules, Go Figure. Hope this helps a little bit. Dictatorship is what it is really called!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a huge pain in the arse. Do you all have a constitution like document that guarantees you any rights as far as firearms are concerned or are you at the mercy of the government in power at the moment.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Sounds like a huge pain in the arse. Do you all have a constitution like document that guarantees you any rights as far as firearms are concerned or are you at the mercy of the government in power at the moment.


Unfortunately No, Wish we had something as strong as your right to bear arms in your constitution, doesn't matter what Gov. is in power, our constitution was adjusted in the 70's with a new Bill of Rights which was passed by leader who belonged to the Communist Party, in one of my replies I mentioned that every Gov. that is elected promises to scrap the Gun Registry cause of the cost overruns, 2 mil.original costs, now over 1 Billion and still not close to running!!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Sounds to me like ruger is a good company who stands behind there guns, and now after reading all of your post I dont feel as I would have any problems buying one of there guns.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Sounds to me like ruger is a good company who stands behind there guns, and now after reading all of your post I dont feel as I would have any problems buying one of there guns.


 Also have a 300 mag. by Ruger, very happy with them, any co-hunters are also happy!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Sounds to me like ruger is a good company who stands behind there guns, and now after reading all of your post I dont feel as I would have any problems buying one of there guns.


Thanks RoughNeck, I feel the same way. They definitely did right by my standards. Some might say a good company never would have let the problem out to begin with, but we're all human and these things happen. It's how you respond after it happens that shows the quality within. JMHO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said ebbs.


----------

